# [SOLVED] Problem mit IDE Festplattendurchsatz (SB600 IDE)

## draner

Ich versuche seit tagen meine IDE Festplatten richtig zum laufen zu bekommen, aber irgendwie will das einfach nix werden!

Habe seit einigen tagen ein neues Mainboard, ein K9AG Neo2-Digital mit dem AMD RS690G Chipsatz, 

nach Hersteller sollte das einen Ultra DMA/133 anschlüsse haben der ja dann eigentlich bis zu 133 MB/s liefern könnten. 

Hier erstmal was zu meiner Hardware:

lspci

```
Sanctum draner # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7910

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7912

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7914

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7917

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series

01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller

02:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

```

Kernel

```
Sanctum draner # uname -a

Linux Sanctum 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Feb 3 16:56:04 CET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Festplattendurchsatz

```
Sanctum draner # hdparm -tT /dev/hda /dev/hdb /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf /dev/sdg

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1118 MB in  2.00 seconds = 558.63 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.01 seconds =   1.33 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1126 MB in  2.00 seconds = 563.20 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  4.38 seconds =   1.37 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1440 MB in  2.00 seconds = 719.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  220 MB in  3.01 seconds =  73.08 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1072 MB in  2.00 seconds = 536.85 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  316 MB in  3.01 seconds = 105.01 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1128 MB in  2.00 seconds = 564.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  204 MB in  3.05 seconds =  66.80 MB/sec

/dev/sdd:

 Timing cached reads:   1322 MB in  2.00 seconds = 661.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  234 MB in  3.03 seconds =  77.35 MB/sec

/dev/sde:

 Timing cached reads:   1032 MB in  2.00 seconds = 516.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   32 MB in  3.06 seconds =  10.46 MB/sec

/dev/sdf:

 Timing cached reads:   1016 MB in  2.00 seconds = 508.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   42 MB in  3.14 seconds =  13.36 MB/sec

/dev/sdg:

 Timing cached reads:   1502 MB in  2.00 seconds = 750.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  198 MB in  3.03 seconds =  65.45 MB/sec

```

wenn also noch jemand ne Idee für mich hätte wäre ich sehr froh, da ich schon alle Biosoptionen durchprobiert und im kernel auch nix weiter ausprobieren könnte.Last edited by draner on Tue Feb 05, 2008 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

wo ist denn da das problem?

der datenfluss scheint ziemlich optimal zu sein.

die 133mb/s sind lediglich ein theoretischer wert, was eine IDE Schnittstelle schafft.

Genauso wie bei S-ATA II die 3GB/s eher unwahrscheinlich sind.

Es gibt leider nen Unterschied zwischen Festplatte und Schnittstelle, und den merkst du bei deinen Messungen. 

Von daher, sind die als recht normal anzusehen.

----------

## draner

Das es natürlich nicht wirklich so schnell ist weiß ich auch aber diese 2 IDE festplatten liegen doch mit den werten etwas zu sehr niedrig als das ich das durchgehen lassen würde.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda: 
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1118 MB in  2.00 seconds = 558.63 MB/sec 
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  3.01 seconds =   1.33 MB/sec 
> ...

 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *draner wrote:*   

> Das es natürlich nicht wirklich so schnell ist weiß ich auch aber diese 2 IDE festplatten liegen doch mit den werten etwas zu sehr niedrig als das ich das durchgehen lassen würde.
> 
>  *Quote:*   /dev/hda: 
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1118 MB in  2.00 seconds = 558.63 MB/sec 
> ...

 

oh achso den unteren wert meinst du, hab auf den gar nicht geachtet   :Embarassed: 

was gibt den hdparm /dev/hda bzw. hdparm /dev/hdb aus?

hängen die beiden drives am selben ide kanal oder an verschiedenen (falls das board nur 1 ide anschluss hat is die frage redundant)

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/very-slow-disk-reads-hdparm-229921/ <- hier hat ein hdparm -c0 /dev/hda geholfen

evtl. is das einen versuch wert.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du für die betroffenen Festplatten mittels hdparm den DMA-Modus aktiviert?

----------

## Anarcho

Das klingt eher nach dem falschen Treiber. Welchen Treiber hast du denn im kernel aktiviert?

Dabei ist der ATA (IDE) Treiber als auch der neue libata Treiber interessant, den dieser kann auch IDE.

Laut diesem WIKI Beitrag (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Samsung_R60_plus#SATA_.26_IDE_Controller) sollte es nur der libata Treiber sein. Eventuell musst du den IDE Port im BIOS noch umschalten.

----------

## draner

Vielen Dank ersteinmal für das ganze Interesse,

es lag daran, das ich im Kernel neben dem SATA AHCI treiber noch die IDE Treiber aktiviert hatte, also einfach ausschlieslich den AHCI treiber verwenden und schon funktioniert alles.

vielen dank für die Hilfe!

```
Sanctum draner # hdparm -tT /dev/sde

/dev/sde:

 Timing cached reads:   1326 MB in  2.00 seconds = 663.29 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.88 MB/sec

Sanctum draner # hdparm -tT /dev/sdf

/dev/sdf:

 Timing cached reads:   1014 MB in  2.00 seconds = 507.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  202 MB in  3.03 seconds =  66.76 MB/sec

```

----------

